# am I strange??? like to look at oberon but



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I've had my oberon and I absolutely love to look and touch it, but I'm starting to realize after using it continuously I  prefer reading with my javoedge and I'm not  sure why.  Even more odd to me is that if I put Mickayla back in the javoedge I feel almost like I should go back to the oberon.  Is this strange


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Oberon cases are gorgeous. Personally though, I rapidly learned to dislike actually *using* one for a number of reasons. So i'm not at all surprised to find you prefer something else. For me, the Oberon was an expensive lesson in why function trumps form. It doesn't matter how pretty it is when you don't like to use it!

As for feeling like you need to switch back when using something else, I think it's a form of buyers' remorse. I know I felt guilty for having such an expensive cover going to waste. I felt a lot better once it was in another Kindle owner's hands.

Luckily, there are plenty of people who adore theirs, and plenty of other covers on the market for those of us who don't.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I guess that's what is( remorse) and feeling like I need to like using it.(and given time I will I guess is the thinking) and I will I know that maybe not for the intended purpose or not as often I just wish I could pinpoint why it feels so strange to actually use.  Different days it different things it just doesn't feel natural if that makes sense


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm kind of in the same boat. I love the look and feel of my oberon cover, from the outside. But when I'm reading, the M-edge cover is much more hand-friendly. It holds the Kindle more securely, weighs less, and makes it easy to reach all buttons and holes. The outside of it is that shiny, pebbled surface and it looks OK but doesn't feel great; but when I'm reading, I touch the inside surfaces, which are soft and pleasant--more pleasant, in fact, than the inside of the oberon. So, it's fine. I enjoy looking at the various oberon designs and occasionally think of getting one, but I doubt I will buy another one. For the price, they just are not pleasant enough in use. If they cost what the M-edge does I might get another just because they're so nice to look at.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You are not the only one who feels this way about the Oberon covers.  I bought one and used it for about 2 weeks then sold it to another Kindleboard member.  I felt the same way as you, it was very beautiful, but I never felt comfortable reading with it.  It always felt too stiff and heavy to me.  For some reason, I think I would love to have an Oberon journal cover, but I don't keep a journal so why do I want that??  They are beautiful leather and the designs are great.  I prefer my M-edge Prodigy for reading.  At least until my Noreve gets here, if it ever, ever does.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll tell ya what is even stranger...

I have two perfect covers and yet I still eye the Oberons even thought I don't think I would actually read with them (they sound a bit too heavy for me).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't find my Oberons heavy at all, but I use the M-Edge Go Jackets most of the time.  They are more streamlined.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

personal preference


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmmm, I've had mine for over a year now and love the way it feels and looks. I take my kindle out every so often just read my kindle but mostly read it in the oberon cover. Then that could be that I didn't have any other covers to try


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> You are not the only one who feels this way about the Oberon covers. I bought one and used it for about 2 weeks then sold it to another Kindleboard member. I felt the same way as you, it was very beautiful, but I never felt comfortable reading with it. It always felt too stiff and heavy to me. For some reason, I think I would love to have an Oberon journal cover, but I don't keep a journal so why do I want that?? They are beautiful leather and the designs are great. I prefer my M-edge Prodigy for reading. At least until my Noreve gets here, if it ever, ever does.


Hey PG4003 - you said exactly what I was going to say 
I too had an Oberon which I only used for a couple of weeks, sure it looked beautiful but I never felt comfortable reading with it either, and I ended up selling it to a Kindleboard member.

Your Noreve will get there and you will love it! I've tried so many different covers, I just wish it hadn't taken me so long to try a Noreve and then I wouldn't have wasted so much money on the others!  I'm so happy with my Noreve I don't even look at other covers any more......... of course a Noreve in another color would always be nice to have!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

What bothers me about reading with the Oberon is the button. It keeps the front from folding back completely and makes it a little more awkward to hold. Especially over a long reading session.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

The Oberons are beautiful, I like looking at them, but I'll never get one. I'm too attached to my M-Edge Prodigy. Having my light tucked out of the way, but always there if I need it, is very important to me.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

First, the guilty feeling..... This is not limited to just Kindle covers.  How many of us have those bikes sitting out in the garage that we've only ridden a few times?  Elypitical trainers and/or treadmills?  Musical instruments?

One reason I bought the Kindle was how easy it is to hold.  I've been keeping it in the Oberon even though it's now not as easy to hold.  I guess I just like the look, feel, and smell of the Oberon---not to mention how much more secure the K2 is in it.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the way the Oberons look too.  Though I haven't seen one in person.  When I first started researching the kindle and all its extras, I spent a good week or two drooling over the oberons.  Specially the River one in Red.    But, when it came down to it I knew it would be too much cover for me to handle.  I bought the kindle because I couldn't hold a book anymore.  I needed to keep the weight down, and I can only imagine the heavy leather really adds weight.  But most importantly, my hands just wouldn't be able to hold it due to its bulk.  Based on pictures I've seen on here. 

Of course, I still drool over everyone's pictures... and I've been known to shout a few "ITS NOT FAIR" remarks about my disability, but... thats ok.  I am very happy with my current case and drooling over all of ya'lls beautiful pictures!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Valeri

I like the lighter weight, but not because I can't hold heavier items.  With me it's the fit and comfort, too.  One thing I've not noticed in the EReader comparison reviews is which one is better for folks with physical, including visual, disabilities.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ironically due to my disability I expected the closure to be a bit of an issue, but with the charm thats not really except when closing.  What IS a part of the issue is holding the side up( causes my bad left hand to tighenup and stiffen.) for long periods of time as I've never been one to fold back and the flap just hanging drives me batty. My Javoedge and my bobarra's don't do that at all and the new snake skin is so buttery soft in my opinion that it really is devine to borrow from Valerigail


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I had originally planned to read at home without a cover and to get an Oberon for taking the Kindle out of the house.

When my Kindle arrived, to my surprise, I found it really difficult to hold.  I ended up buying a Noreve and found the Kindle so much easier to hold in the Noreve than by itself.  It doesn't seem to add noticeable weight and it is easier to hold without my hands feeling any pain.  I can't recommend the Noreves enough.

But I do like drooling over the Oberson.  I can't wait to see their new ones.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Ironically due to my disability I expected the closure to be a bit of an issue, but with the charm thats not really except when closing. What IS a part of the issue is holding the side up( causes my bad left hand to tighenup and stiffen.) for long periods of time as I've never been one to fold back and the flap just hanging drives me batty. My Javoedge and my bobarra's don't do that at all and the new snake skin is so buttery soft in my opinion that it really is devine to borrow from Valerigail


Same thing here, I was really worried about my hands starting to sting and stiffen up quickly while using an oberon. I have issue with a nakid kindle at times too though. But, with both the snake skin and the lumberjack cases I've got, I'm able to tuck my hands so that the fingers really aren't bent, and hold the kindle that way. And, omgosh do I LOVE the kickstand!! I've even kickstanded the case in bed and read on my tummy!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE that. Totally hands free, couldn't get better than that!

Borrow away all you want, cause it really is divine isn't it?

Cardinal, I have issues holding a nakid kindle too. For me, bending my fingers can lock up the muscles in my hand, and then I end up dropping stuff. Not good when your reading on a $249 device (or even a regular book that hits you in the head.. yep, many times I've had that happen!) A case was a MUST for me.

I might still buy an Oberon one day.. probably from here! My husband LOVES them, and if they make an Ipad one.. he'll probably get one when he finally gets his ipad. That, or he will beg JavoEdge to make him a Dragon skin one! LOL (snake skin is dragon skin in my house!)


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Valerie.. we are making an Ipad case.. they should  be out within a week

The beauty of covers is something out there for everyone. We hope those of you that use us are happy with our covers. We are a small family owned company here in the US and everything we do is designed and hand done.  We aim to please you as customers and know that not everything is for everyone   But we do thank you for your business and those of you that are long time fans you are very much appreciated.

Please note they with any leathers they do get softer with time and age.. so keep that in mind when ordering, but as I said there are so many amazing options for everyone... the only problem is  having the budget to buy them all


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have two Oberon cases and love them both. They are my preferred case of choice having Oberon(s), M-Edge (least favorite) and Javo-Edge - for sheer fit purposes. I use my M-Edge only if there's a possibility of stains (hair dresser), picnic, etc. My Oberons are my choice when in a briefcase, or in my J'Tote, or hand-held. 

When I have limited room, I use the Javo-Edge sleeve. Truly the sleekest and most protective. I don't bend back my Oberons - I hold them like a book. I also use Book Gem to hold the cases when they feel too heavy. 

I am anxious to see the iPad cases! I dislike Apple's case.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the beauty of the Oberons, and have tried a few, but was not happy with the feel of them.
So I tried a Noreve, and I am hooked  there not as pretty, but they feel so wonderful in your hands, its a trade off!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree that the Noreve cover is truly wonderful, but with the Octovo light, the cover isn't an option.  I know that sounds strange to lean in favor of a $30 light over a $93 cover, but it is a weight issue.  I have considered a silicon skin, but again I don't think I can use the Octovo light with it.  Does anyone have advice on a really well padded sleeve for the Kindle 2?  My Kindle 2 will be well protected when I travel and naked as a Jay Bird when I read, but it seems to feel best that way.

Gene


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I use the -edge sleeve with my k2. I have a decal girl skin on it, and I like to read out of the case mostly. The m-edge is ok. The leather isn't as high quality as the oberon but I can read it out of the cover and it is protected in the sleeve when I need to transport it. I think I paid $25 or so.


----------

